# Bill Bonner Presides Over 8 Million Images



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 21, 2014)

[h=2]_Its not like sitting at a monitor and typing in a key __word. Its not dry, searching for pictures in the files. And it just makes you think and reflect. _[/h]Article:

Bill Bonner: The National Geographic Archivist - Films not dead. - F.N.D

Video:






What a cool job :mrgreen:


----------



## timor (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## timor (Aug 22, 2014)

I wonder,who gonna be custodian of digital media library. Will only prints survive that long ? Or men will find a way to store computer files for ever.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 22, 2014)

thats a good question. I would think that their archives are kept cold and mostly in the dark to help preserve everything there which should allow it to last a very long time. As for the digital side of things, they will probably just continually store the information onto the next big thing as it comes along and keep the old tech as back ups just in case.


----------



## timor (Aug 22, 2014)

I was thinking in terms of something like crystals, things absolutely stable, without any need of power supply, even for AC of the store room etc. There is also question of software compatibility in hundred or so years from now.


----------

